
A scientist just turned 104. His birthday wish is to die - chimen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2018/04/30/a-scientist-just-turned-104-his-birthday-wish-is-to-die/
======
melling
It won’t be long before there are millions of centenarians.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centenarian](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centenarian)

It’s unfortunate that we know so little about aging.

